# Beginner's Competition



## speedcuber50 (Sep 15, 2012)

I have had an idea for a beginner's cubing contest!

This is for cubers who can't solve below something like 30 seconds. I was thinking of asking if there are any such real contests, but instead I thought I should start one here! I'm thinking of those who don't want to be left out.

I thought to divide participants into three groups, based on their averages (give or take a couple of seconds).

1-Average greater than 1 minute.
2-Average between 40 seconds and 1 minute.
3-Average between 30 seconds and 40 seconds.

An average of 5 is taken (according to WCA rules) and the winner is the competitor with the lowest time (sorry, no prize, although you will be notified). You can use whatever method you prefer, but no one-handed or blindfold, just straight 3x3x3 solving.

When entering, please state your entry _before_ the event, including, most of all, what group you want to enter in (or alternatively, you can post your average and I'll select the appropriate group, but you can't choose your group _after_ you enter). After the competition, please post all 5 of your times within 24 hours, no videos are needed. You should be notified by PM within 48 hours.

Competitions will be held every week on Sunday, so there's still time to enter for tommorow!

P.S. Seeing as I don't have a lot of time, please accept any missed entries. If you post your intended entry but don't get a reply, please participate anyway, as I will notify you when I have time.

So, here are tommorows scrambles:

1-R2 D L' U F D2 B D B' U F' L2 R B2 R2 L' R' D2 F B
2-F B' L2 R U' D2 B L2 R' U L' F2 B2 L R D2 B' R L2 U
3-B2 D' L U2 F' B2 L R2 U D' B2 D U2 R2 L B' F U2 R U'
4-R2 L' U D2 B R B' L U2 L R2 U' D2 B2 L R' U' D2 B F2
5-L U2 F R' D B D' F2 B' U2 R' U' L R2 U2 D2 B' L R2 U


----------



## emolover (Sep 15, 2012)

There is already a thread for this. 

Race to Sub 30


----------

